# Theater or Home game



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The first person names a movie, and the next person answers whether they saw it in the theater, or at home, and so on.

Ready?

Star Wars


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

At the Movies.

The Exorcist


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home.

Goodfellas


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

At home.

Bed Knobs and Broomsticks


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL - school. Squire and I talked about this flick yesterday.........So I guess neither...

Pumpkinhead


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG hahaha the other flick we said that we had to see in school so uhm.........school.

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home


Creepshow


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home.

The Dark Knight


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home

American Werewolf in London


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home (uhm I think this game isn't going so well hahah)

The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home

The Howling


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home on VHS

Beetlejuice


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

damn, home again.

The Fly


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Theater! lol - wow - is that a first so far?

Mission Impossible


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home


Gone With the Wind


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home.

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home

American Werewolf in Paris


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home (what a bunch of homebodies we are)

Hunt for Red October


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home againnnnn!

The Fly (remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home

The Rocky Horror Picture Show (surely this will be a theater one)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Never seen the hole movie....but home.


The Lost Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home


Love at First Bite


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home


Van Helsing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Theater

Jurassic Park


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Theater

John Carpenters Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Neither (haven't seen it yet)

At least my answer is different


Iron Man


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Neither (haven't seen it yet)

At least my answer is different LOL NOT

Fright Night


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Home

I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home 

Alien


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Theater

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home

30 Days of Night


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Theater

LawnMower Man


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have only seen clips, and that was at home


The Muppet Movie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

didn't see this one.

Ratittoue


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home

Lord of the Rings (Fellowship)


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Home DVD 


Harry Potter I (Too lazy to remember )


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home

Revenge of the Sith


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home


The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home

Star Trek the Motion Picture


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Home

Batman (Tim Burton's rendition with Jack Nicholson)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

home

back to the future


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Home

Flatliners


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home


Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home.

Platoon.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Theater,i think.i was real small

the Man


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think I've seen that.


Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Haunted Mansion


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

uh,home...many times

Liar Liar


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

home

the highlander


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home


Philadelphia


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i havnt

War


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home


independence day


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Heathers


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home


Bad girls


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't remember if I've seen it or not... would have been at home tho.

South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

30 Days of Night


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home

Andromeda Strain


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Never seen it.

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Theater

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

Saw


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Theater 

The Transporter


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

Enchanted


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Never

Empire Strikes Back


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home, I believe

Army of Darkness


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

never

the secret window


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Jaws


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

home

city slickers


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

X-Men


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

all theater

the crow


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

home

Talledega Nights


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

theater

super troopers


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

Lion King


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

theater

finding nemo


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

theater


Mulan


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

home

killer klowns from outer space


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home on VHS lol

Poltergeist


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Clerks


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home.

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

E.T.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Theater

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Home

Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

theater


The Bone Collector


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it.

Spaceballs


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home ( I think)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## LJClarke (Sep 30, 2008)

Both and many times.

Caddyshack


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Animal House


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home.

Hocus Pocus


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Halloween H2O


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't seen that one. 

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

home

Best in Show


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Haven't seen it

Children of the Corn


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Home

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

Carrie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

home

The Rescuers


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home


Beetlejuice


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Theater

Jaws


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

home

Pretty Woman


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

theater

The Last Unicorn


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Never saw it, sorry.

The Strangers


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Didn't see it.

Sweeny Todd?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Home

Batman Begins


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ummm...home, I think

E.T.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

theater

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Theater


A Few Good Men


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it.

Xanadu!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

probably home but I don't remember for certain.


Grease


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home


Night at the Museum


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Spies Like Us


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

Stripes


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Groundhog Day


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Animal House


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home


Seven


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

theater

Porky's


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home.

American Pie


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

Speed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home


Mr & Mrs Smith


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Home

Interview With a Vampire


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it. (but read the book)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

Casino


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't think I've seen that one.


Clerks


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home

Dogma


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home also (we seem to be a bunch of homebodies when it comes to movies, don't we?)


The newest "Star Trek" movie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it.


Clue


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw that on TV.


Scrooged


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

A Christmas Story


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

home

star wars empire strikes back


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

theater

The DaVinci Code


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home


Babe


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

maybe theater haha dont remember

dude wheres my car


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Never seen it.

Domino?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Never seen that one.

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

haven't seen it.

Friday the 13th.....part 1


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

home

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

The Corpse Bride


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

home

Clue


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home


Rudy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

home

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

Transformers


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Theater

Ice Age


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Home


The Usual Suspects


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Home (Great movie)


Cloverfield


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home...until I turned it off. 

The Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it.

Gosford Park


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Loved it, theater. Love old English mysteries.

Silkwood


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't really remember - I think home but on tv.


Yes Man


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Home


Better off dead


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't seen it.


Blade Runner


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Home, I wish I would have seen it in the theater.

Goodwill Hunting


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

never saw it.

C.H.U.D.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was going to let someone else answer this since I haven't seen the movie, but it's been four days. Never saw it.

The Fog


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

home

Mall Cop


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

theatre


Frequency


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Home. I really liked that movie.

Planet of the Apes..the original.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Theater, when that came out we didn't have VCRs or BETAs yet.

Monster Squad


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Haven't seen it...on my Netflix, though, so it _will_ be home!

Rear Window (the original, duh)


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

haven't seen it.

The Stir of Echos


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Theater

Radiers Of The Lost Arc


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

E.T.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Theater

The Adams Family


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

there was a movie? 

Memento


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

never seen it

Devils Rejects


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

haven't seen it

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Drive-in theater

48 hours


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

hooray for G&MC at the Drive in!

never seen 48 hours

Pee Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Home

The Haunting in Connecticut


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Haven't seen it

The Witches of Eastwick....you know, there's a TV series in the works based on that


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually saw that on it's opening day in the theater.

Practical Magic


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Home

My Bloody Valentine 3-D


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately - the theater. 

My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

home

the descent


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

home

The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

never heard of it...

Clue


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

TV


Alien


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Theater (back in college)

Coraline


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Never.

Trick R Treat


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't seen it yet.


Ishtar


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nevah.

Day of the Dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I've seen that one, either.


Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home

Secret of My Success


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

never

White Zombie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

never

where the wild things are


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Never, read the book though.

Hook.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Have not seen it.

Wizard of Oz. lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Home, trick question there JT. How old do you think I am.

Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Theater (midnight showing of course)

Men In Black


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

home

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Home

Finding Nemo


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Home

Titanic


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Theater (twice)

Friday the 13th


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Home (Cinamax)

Halloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Home...my parents wouldn't let me see it when it was released.

Thelma and Louise


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Never watched it

House on Haunted Hill (the original)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Home

E.T.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I may have actually seen this at a theater, but it was a LONG time ago


Gone With The Wind


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Home (Momma & daddy seen it at the theater though)

Big Jake


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Never saw it.


The Shining (original)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Home

Star Trek the Motion Picture


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Theater


The Omen


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Theater

Halloween III


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Never seen it


The Philadelphia Story


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Home

Thirteen Ghosts (original)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

home

Avatar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Home

The Wolfman (remake)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Home

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Theater

Lost Boys?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Theater

The Passion


----------

